# Hello



## seditiousmonkey (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi, I'm Joe. Im currently production manager of my uni student theatre company which is great except for the part where I have absolutly no idea what I am doing. I will be asking a lot of questions.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey there Joe.

Thats great. CB is basically designed around people asking questions and getting answers and its just a huge source of information on just about all parts of theatre. Check around the different types of forums and you can probably already find some stuff that might help you. Is this the first time that your Production Manager? 

Feel free to ask anything, you may want to check if its already been asked before, but no questions are really actually stupid.

Sign the guestmap! (Down at the bottom under the orange "feed" button.

~Nick


----------



## avkid (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello and welcome to controlbooth, as for your problem of knowing absolutely nothing, we can fix it and are willing to do so. Enjoy the site.

The Official Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)
AKA "Phil"


----------



## seditiousmonkey (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks guys. 

i will endevour to search for my answers before cluttering the forums too much as i know from other groups how annoying it can be hearing the same questions week after week.

yeah first PM position. i think i only got it because i could be trusted to follow unofficial party voting lines. yeah i know, politics in theatre admin yuk. luckily being student theatre noone really knows whats going on most of the time and worst comes to worst ill just draw on my stage managment roots and use a lot of gaff.


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome to CB - remember that when you are trolling through the deep dark archives, do not be afraid to resurrect an old post. From reading your first comments it looks like you have the right attitude and someone who identifies their own need for learning will always be better off than someone that thinks they know it all.

You will find HS techs in their first year and professionals with years of experience under their belts in here (and all combinations in between). All are willing to help and to learn as well.

Enjoy!


----------



## kingfisher1 (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome, 

don't you just love infighting, backstabing and bs found in local theaters! friend of mine just had to put up with some of the worst [email protected]#@ and it really left me cynical about the supposed inhearent good in people. andyway sorry to rant, welcome, welcome, welcome.


----------

